# Angeln als Beruf



## Zanderking91 (8. September 2008)

Ich mache mir seit einigen Monaten Gedanken welchen Beruf ich nach meiner Ausbildung(Abitur), die ich in zwei Jahren vorraussichtlich erreichen werde, ausüben will. Da ich begeisterter Raubfischangler binund es kaum einen freien Tag gibt an dem ich nicht am Wasser bin, habe ich natürlich auch schon sehr oft darüber nachgedacht mein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Es gibt ja einige Profinagler wie Jörk Strehlow oder Marcus Pelzer, die ihr Hobby gewissermaßen zum Beruf gemacht haben. Natürlich ist es mit Sicherheit nicht einfach dies zum Beruf zu machen und ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie man das machen kann. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sich möglicherweise bei Firmen wie Shimano oder Cormoran bewerben kann und so irgendwann zum Testangler wird. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mehr Infos geben und wie seht ihr es wenn man das Angeln zum Beruf macht?


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

*Profinagler ???? Toller Job !!!|muahah:Uwe#h*


----------



## Blueba (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Du kannst den Beruf Fischwirt erlernen aber Profi Angler oder Testangler ist kein Beruf und die du aufgezählt hast haben meist noch einen anderen Beruf den sie ausüben oder ein Geschäft weil als Testangler und Provi verdient man kaum was.


----------



## makrelen-manu (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



Zanderking91 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mehr Infos geben und wie seht ihr es wenn man das Angeln zum Beruf macht?



Testangler ist leider kein Ausbildungsberuf#:

Du könntest aber versuchen Vertriebserfahrung zu erlangen um bei oben genannten Firmen später als freier Handelsvertreter vorzusprechen. 

Wobei mit gerade abgeschlossenem Abitur würde ich bei der momentanen Wirtschaftslage wohl doch eher zu einem Maschinenbaustudium raten.|kopfkrat


----------



## FelixSch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Oder du orientierst dich in Richtung Journalismus und wirst für eines der Angel-Magazine tätig.
Allerdings sind die Jobs da auch nicht soooo dicht gesät!

Ist eben ein Hobby und kein Beruf!


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

um für angelfirmen interessant zu sein, musst du wenigstens ein paar titel haben. landesmeister, deutscher - europa - weltmeister. da heute fast alle angelgeräte importiert werden, erkundige dich bei den einschlägigen firmen nach einer ausbildung zum import/exportkaufmann. wenn du dann neben englisch auch noch chinesisch (mandarin) fleissig lernst und bei antritt der lehre schon vorkenntnisse nachweisen kannst, bist du bestimmt für die firmen interessant.
good luck (好运)


----------



## wilhelm (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Alle Profiangler sind freie "Künstler" keine Kohle, keine Sozialversicherung :cusw.
Lern was mit Zukunft und werfe keine 13 Jahre Schule weg.#q#q
Wirtschaftsinformatik,Maschinenbau oder ähnliches, und du verdienst soviel Kohle das du auch mal Marlin oder ähnliches Angeln kannst.|rolleyes
Denk darüber nach

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## lsski (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Alle Profiangler sind freie "Künstler" keine Kohle, keine Sozialversicherung :cusw.
> Lern was mit Zukunft und werfe keine 13 Jahre Schule weg.#q#q
> Wirtschaftsinformatik,Maschinenbau oder ähnliches, und du verdienst soviel Kohle das du auch mal Marlin oder ähnliches Angeln kannst.|rolleyes
> Denk darüber nach
> ...


 
*Ja das ist der Weg !!!*

Oder: du wanders nach Alaska oder Norge aus und arbeites dort als Hilfsarbeiter in Angel Camp !
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Gibt es nicht in Frankreich hauptberufliche Wolfsbarsch-Angler, welche dann Ihren Fang an die Pariser Gourment-Tempel verkaufen,..,ich meine mich mal an eine Reportage zu erinnern ist aber schon was her ...

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Ist "normale" Berufsfischerei mit Langleinen...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Selbst ein Uli Beyer hat einmal was vernünftiges gelernt. Er hat studiert un dmuss damit er davon Leben kann eine Menge machen. Redaktionelle Sachen für den Blinker und andere Fachzeitschriften. Angelreisen. Angelgeschäft leiten. Fachmessen mit planen und moderieren usw usw.
Selbst Teamangler müssen für ihr Geld etwas leisten. Wer da nicht am Wasser ist wird kein Geld verdienen. Wenn also das Wasser nicht mitspielt gibt es keine Kohle.
Die Ratschläge die man dir gegeben hat sollte dir aber gut vor Augen führen das du lieber mal was anderes machen solltest.
Und ganz wichtig. Wenn du dein Hobby zum Beruf machen willst bleibt keine Zeit merh für das Hobby. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Blink* (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist "normale" Berufsfischerei mit Langleinen...





Nee, da gibts auch explizit welche nur mit Rute und Rolle fischen, war meines Wissens in der Reportage zur Deutschen See zu sehen, aber schon älterer Jahrgang|rolleyes.

Die Wolfsbarsche sollen dann wohl den Gourmets  besser schmecken|kopfkrat:g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Die verdienen eher an ihren Produkt Entwurfen,Guidingtouren und ihren eigenen Geschäften.Vorher waren sie Angler an Meisterschaften,wo sie sich ihren namen machten.Bissel Pr. durch Magazine und Tv und man kann langsam vorwärts schauen.Aber als Profiangler hast du denke ich mal einen ganz anderen Erfolgsdruck und musst dir das nicht mehr wie "Dein" Angeln vorstellen....hört sich immer alles ganz toll an, ist aber alles nicht ganz so Super....Nicht alles ist Gold was glänzt


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



Blink* schrieb:


> Nee, da gibts auch explizit welche nur mit Rute und Rolle fischen, war meines Wissens in der Reportage zur Deutschen See zu sehen, aber schon älterer Jahrgang|rolleyes.
> 
> Die Wolfsbarsche sollen dann wohl den Gourmets besser schmecken|kopfkrat:g


 

Habe den Bericht auch gesehen.War wohl letztes Jahr.
Für den geangelten Wolfsbarsch wurde ein EK von 50€
pro Kilö ins Spiel gebracht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Ich denke, dass man in die Liga derer, die vom "Profi-Angeln" leben können einfach nur hereinwächst, aber das es nicht wirklich Sinn macht, daraufhin zu arbeiten!

Lern´einen Beruf oder studiere und mach´Dein Hobby weiter - evtl. "ergibt" sich einmal die Möglichkeit, in diese Liga aufzusteigen, aber das ist nichts, worauf man eine Zukunft gezielt aufbauen sollte (<---nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung)!

Ich habe Jura studiert und wenn es sich mal ergibt und es lukrativ und sicher genug wäre, dann würde ich sofort zum Berufsangler umsatteln!

...aber vom Berufsangler mal eben zum Juristen umsatteln wäre nicht so einfach, was letztendlich der Grund ist, weswegen ich Dir erstmal zu einer "soliden" Ausbildung rate!

Ich kann jederzeit noch Profiangler oder Müllmann werden, wenn ich das will - aber umgekehrt ist es eindeutig schwieriger und steiniger (...wenn auch nicht unmöglich....also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Müllmänner, sondern schätze diesen Beruf sehr!).

...und ich denke jeder von uns träumt letztendlich täglich davon, sein Geld mit dem zu verdienen, was mit Abstand am meisten Spaß macht, aber das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof!



Ernie


----------



## Blink* (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

|good:

sehr schönes Beispiel.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Ich kenne einige dieser "Hauptberuflichen",es nütztlich einen Titel zu haben,aber ohne Verbindungen und ein gewisses Maß an Selbstdarstellung wird das nichts und was du vorher an Geräte/Startgelder ausgibts reicht für ein komplettes Studium deiner Wahl.
Da ist der Weg über den Angelgerätehändler-Azubi der einfachste.
Oder wandere nach Amiland aus,lese mal den Lebenslauf von HIRO-Gründer.


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Hi #h

*Was hast du denn schon vorzuweisen an Erfolgen?*



Als "Profiangler" hast du verschiedene Einnahmequellen:
Hersteller die dich sponsern,die du beraten tust,für die du Bilder/Werbung machst,für die du Produkte testest/entwirrfst/vermarktest etc. ...
Zeitschriften für die du schreibst,Bilder die du für sie machst usw. .
Vorträge usw. bei Veranstaltungen.
Eventuell noch Guidingtouren.


Die Leute die in Deutschland nur davon Leben kann man vermutlich an der Hand abzählen!


----------



## fisherb00n (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Studier Maschinenbau und geh bei Shimano inne Rollenentwicklung...

Wenn du die Möglichkeit zu einem direkten Vollabi hast dann nutze sie...du kannst auch Biologie studieren und dich auf Fische spezialisieren...

aber Profiangler |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

ich hab nach der Schule 6!!! Jahre auf meinen Studienplatz in EGU hingearbeitet, bin umgezogen, wohne fernab von Wasser und bin trotzdem kein schlechter Angler...aber Geld verdienen ist damit nicht...#d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Man sollte einen ganz wesentlichen Punkt nicht vergessen.

Das Hobby zum Beruf machen hört sich toll an. Den ganzen Tag nur noch seinem Hobby nachgehen und auch noch dafür bezahlt werden. Die Sache hat einen Haken.

Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines Hobbys ist, dass es frei von Zwängen ist. Das man es - im Rahmen der Freizeit -ausüben kann wann man will und solange man will. Das es eine Abwechslung vom Berufsleben ist, weg vom Alltag sozusagen.

Das ändert sich schlagartig, wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird. Denn dann unterliegt man genau den Zwängen, denen man mit einem Hobby eigentlich entkommen möchte. Es bleibt dann kaum noch Gelegenheit, sein Hobby so auszuüben, wie man es eigentlich tun möchte.

Nicht wenige schaffen sich darum, so sie es geschafft haben von Ihrem Hobby zu leben, ein neues Hobby an. Das betrifft nicht nur das angeln, sondern trifft eigentlich immer zu.


----------



## Dart (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Man kann sicher auch noch heute Geld mit dem Angeln in irgendeiner Form verdienen. Der Weg ist aber sehr steinig, egal ob man einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht hat über Guiding, Köderherstellung, Angelcamp oder was einem dazu noch einfällt. Als erstes muss du Geld haben um diesen mühsamen Weg audauernd zu beschreiten. 
Zeit für deine eigene Angelei bleibt dabei in der Regel auch. Beherzige eher die guten Tipps zu einer guten Ausbildung mit ordentlichen Verdienstmöglichkeiten.
Wenn sich für jemanden dann in der Zukunft Möglichkeiten ergeben das Angeln zum Beruf zu machen, kann man immer noch abwägen ob man das Risiko eingehen möchte.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Stachelritter86 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good Ralle

Ich rat dir zu den drei A´s: Abschluss - Ausbildung - Arbeit. Wenn sich irgendwann mal was in Richtung Profi ergeben sollte kannst du das immer noch machen. Aber erstmal fundiert ne Basis aufstellen, auf der man sein Leben bestreiten kann. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Die Frage war ja "Angeln als Beruf"...
Das gibt es schlicht nicht so. 
Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man die eigentliche "Angeltätigkeit" als Beruf ausüben will.

Es gibt rund ums Angeln verschiedene Berufsmöglichkeiten (wurden ja schon beschrieben, vom Journalisten über den Guide bis hin zum Verkäufer oder Bootsvermieter). Allerdings haben die mit dem Angeln an sich nichts zu tun, sondern alle ihre eigenen Anforderungen und Profile.

Und - auch das sollte man nicht vergessen:
Macht man ein Hobby (welches auch immer) zum Beruf, braucht man dringend ein neues Hobby!!

Hat man jedoch die Chance und Neigung seinen erlernten oder ausgeübten Beruf im anglerischen Umfeld auszuüben und die Bedingungen stimmen (auch hier wurden Beispiele schon genannt, Im/Exportkaufmann etc.), kann man das jederzeit tun.

Ralle hat das in seinem Post ja auch schon schön beschrieben..


----------



## Michel81 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

wie ralle schon sagt, profiangeln kann einem den spaß schon etwas rauben. aber du solltest dir deine träume trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen.

angeln ist mittlererweile eine industrie, die milliarden umsetzt. irgendwo sollte da auch ein jahresgehalt für dich drin sein. es gibt viele wege, dir deine nische zu suchen. mit reinem angeln wird das nicht zu machen sein. in jeder branche ist es so, dass jeder die jobs, die spaß machen haben will. daher sind die jobs auch am schlechtesten bezahlt.

aber in entwicklung, herstellung, vertrieb, journalismus etc. gibt es sicher auch interessante jobs, die nahe genug am thema sind und eine familie ernähren können.

ich empfehle dir eine ausbildung oder ein studium, dass du mit angeln verknüpfen kanst. biologie, das bringt dir sachlenntnis, maschinenbau, das bringt dich an die gerätekunde und am besten eine prise bwl. das kommt in zeiten knapper kassen immer gut, wenn du zu wirtschaften gelernt hast.

ein praktikum bei blinker, rute und rolle oder so kommt sicher auch gut. viele jobs werden an leute vergeben, die schon in der branche bekannt sind. mit einem praktikum kannst du die leute kennenlernen, die die jobs vergeben. das wichtigste ist es, einen fuß in die tür zu bekommen. während des studiums könntest du ja weiter als freier mitarbeiter am ball bleiben.

wenn du es versuchts, lass dich nicht von rückschlägen und pessimisten aufhalten. aber setze auch nicht alles auf eine karte, sonst stehst du vor dem nichts, wenn es mal nicht hinhaut.


toi toi toi!


----------



## Glöckchen (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Ich würde mir das auch verdammt gut überlegen, ob ich mein Hobby zum Beruf machen würde. Als ich angefangen hab zu tauchen, hab ich auch immer gedacht, das müsse einfach ideal sein, an einem himmlischen Urlaubsort nichts anderes mehr zu machen. Und dann hab ich einen Tauchlehrer kennengelernt, der genau das gemacht hat. Sicher - er hat eine gut florierende Tauchschule im sonnigen Süden. Trotzdem sagt er: der dümmste Tag meines Lebens war der, als ich mein Hobby zum Beruf machte! Mittlerweile ist es für ihn genau so ein Stress wie für unsereiner der Büro- oder sonstige Job. Er MUSS runter - ob er mag oder nicht. Die Faszination Tauchen ist für ihn völlig verloren gegangen. Wenn er sich denn mal einen Urlaub gönnt, fährt er in die Berge!!!!!!

Ne, ne - ich würd mir an deiner Stelle Gedanken machen, wo deine Stärken liegen und mich für ein vernünftiges Studium/Beruf entscheiden und in deiner Freizeit kannste angeln was das Zeug hält.


----------



## flexxxone (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man sollte einen ganz wesentlichen Punkt nicht vergessen.
> 
> ...
> Das ändert sich schlagartig, wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird. ...


 
jenau so isset!!!#6

die paar Männekens die es schaffen und sich keinen Zwängen unterwerfen, sind wahrscheinlich genauso selten, wie ein Hai im Baggersee|kopfkrat :q

greatz


----------



## Gruni1965 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Hallo Zanderking91,

mach Dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen deinen lebensunterhalt als Profiangler zu verdienen. Während meiner Studienzeit (und noch einige Zeit danach) habe ich für einen belgischen Sponsor Wettkämpfe in Holland und Belgien bestritten. Unser Wettkampfrhytmus war Samstag, Sonntag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag, Sonntag (Trainigs-, Reise- und Vorbereitungszeiten kommen noch dazu). An manchen Tagen standen sogar zwei Wettkämpfe auf dem Programm. Zum gesponsorten Material konnten wir die Siegerprämien behalten. Bei werbefreien Wettkämpfen gab es natürlich nichts. Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, damit wirst Du nicht überleben können.

Guido


----------



## Sargblei (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*



lsski schrieb:


> oder Norge aus und arbeites dort als Hilfsarbeiter in Angel Camp !
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Wo du wahrscheinlich noch mehr verdienst , als in den meisten Berufen hierzulande mittlerweile. |rolleyes


----------



## belle-hro (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Nun.....

ich habe mein Angeln zum Beruf gemacht. 

Mein Rat: LASS ES

Früher hab ich 25% meiner Zeit übers Angeln gequatscht und 75% geangelt. Jetzt angel ich nur noch 15% meiner Zeit und quatsche 85% drüber. (Mit Angeln mein ich tatsächlich, nur für dich, Zeit für dich und deinem Hobby haben. Kein Gequatsche, sondern alleine für dich am Wasser sein)
Wenn du denn etwas im Bereich Angeln geht es meist nur über die Selbstständigen-Schiene. Ich betreibe in Rostock eine Angelschule, unterrichte Fischereischeinlehrgänge, mache Guiding und praktische Kurse. Nebenher bin ich noch Geschäftsführer in einem Angelladen.
Zeit für Familie oder das Hobby?? Fast null. Ich habe das Glück das meine Frau und meine Kinder auch begeisterte Angler sind, sonst wär das wohl schon schief gegangen.
Und reich kann man damit nicht werden!! Zum Leben reicht es gerade. 
Aber wenn du bereit bist, mindestens 16 Stunden am Tag (WE incl.) zu ackern, mach es........


.... ich würd lieber angeln gehen.....

Gruß
Belle


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Hihihi !!!


----------



## Bobster (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

...geistreicher erster Beitrag #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

Kann man auch anders sehen:
Geistreicher letzter Beitrag.............


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln als Beruf*

lol #6


----------

